# r.i.p. lexus. gone but not forgotten.



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lexus was hit today by a car. we let her out to pee this morning and sadly she never returned. i was leaving for work, i brought pike in, lexus was nowhere to be found. i asked my wife what the deal was and she said she hadnt seen her. i was in a hurry so i jumped in the car to leave for work and when i was backing out the driveway i saw a black figure about 30 feet down the road. my heart dropped, i pulled the ebrake and ran down there, and it was her. no blood or gore, but she has left us. we adopted her from a bad breeder, that had gotten her preg on her first heat. she had premature labor, 3 puppies born undeveloped, 2 she wouldnt nurse due to the fact she didnt birth them, they all died and the vet spayed her. I got her when she still had stitches, due to the breeder saying if i didnt take her, she would be dropped off "down the road" . my gma died this past friday and we buried her sunday. And now when i get home i have to bury my little girl. Not looking for sympathy or whatever just letting you know what happened. she will be missed. pike was barking when i tried to get him inside, and i think that's what he was trying to tell me. He's going to be lost. 

rip girl, i loved you when no1 else did


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Know that you gave that girl a life she wouldnt have had if it wasnt for you. And find peace in knowing that she is at peace now. You and your family will be in my prayers.

RIP Lexus.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks bro. means alot.
you too shantel.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG.....I'm so sorry for your loss.

R.I.P. Sweet Girl


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you lost her! Do you not have a fenced in yard? Poor baby! RIP


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Man, this is such a bummer. I'm so sorry you're going through this rough patch Shane.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss ... prayers go out for you & ur family


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I'm sorry to hear you lost her! Do you not have a fenced in yard? Poor baby! RIP


no not at the moment. im 24, working at a hotel to pay the bills and feed the family. my wife is going to school full time for RN, so once she finishes in about yr half--- 2 yrs we will be much better off. that way i can finsih my school and quit work and let her c what its like. lol. i just dont have 3-4 grand to put into a fence. i bought a kennel frame for 75$ and my dads supposed to help me with the fencing for it. He's broke too @ the moment so i've just been patiently waiting. i live in the boonies, but the road is highly traveled. i've tried putting pike on a chain, but i should have named him houdini because no matter if its a harness, collar, w/e he slips out of it. but either way i loved her and took care of her and have a broken heart that shes not here. still hasnt fully set in.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

That sucks to hear. At least she had a good life before she passed away.

You and your family will be in my prayers. ):


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I can feel your loss Shane. At least she had a much happier life with you than she would have. She knew she was loved. My condolences on the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shane I am soooo sorry for your loss, my condolences to you and your family right now. RIP Lexus, run free at the Bridge


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

RIP Lexus!
I am so sorry to hear about this, I just hate hearing about deaths! Especially by a car! Poor girl, she was a cutie! I'm just glad you were able to give her a good home while she was here!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss!

Run free sweet pup at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww I am so sorry Shane


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. May she RIP.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*loss hurts*

I am so very sorry.....rip baby girl!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Just wanted to say sorry for your loss.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you all. means alot.


----------

